# סמיכות: רגשי הנחיתות



## 2PieRad

שלום לכולם

קראתי בפורום אחר: ...זה עזר לי לחלץ את עצמי מתחת להריסות הפחד, החששות, הביקורת העצמית ו*רגשי הנחיתות*.


 תהיתי אם זה נכון.* רגש* זכר. למרות זאת ,ברבים אומרים *רגשות*, אז לא צריכים להגיד "רגשות הנחיתות"?

למזלי, שכחתי את כמעט כללללללל חוקי הדקדוק העברי (כלל על הסמיכות) שלמדתי...

תודה


----------



## slus

לדעתי שתי הצורות נכונות.
רגשי נחיתות יותר מקובל.


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה. אני תוהה אם זה תלוי במילה? מילה שזכר או נקבה אבל נראה כמו ההפך ברבים:

רגש (ז), רבים-רגשות, סמיכות-רגשי/רגשות.
.מילה (נ), רבים-מילים, סמיכות-מילי/מילות
.לילה (ז), לילות, לילות/לילי
חלון (ז), חלונות, חלונות/חלוני
.ביצה (נ), ביצים, ביצות/ביצי
.רגל (נ), רגליים, רגליי/רגליות
שנה (נ), שנים, שני/שנות.

^נכון?

יש חוקים?


----------



## GeriReshef

Erebos12345 said:


> שלום לכולם
> 
> קראתי בפורום אחר: ...זה עזר לי לחלץ את עצמי מתחת להריסות הפחד, החששות, הביקורת העצמית ו*רגשי הנחיתות*.
> 
> 
> תהיתי אם זה נכון.* רגש* זכר. למרות זאת ,ברבים אומרים *רגשות*, אז לא צריכים להגיד "רגשות הנחיתות"?
> 
> למזלי, שכחתי את כמעט כללללללל חוקי הדקדוק העברי (כלל על הסמיכות) שלמדתי...
> 
> תודה



יש מספר מילים שיש להן שתי צורות ברבים, כאשר צורה אחת בשימוש שוטף, והשנייה רק בביטויים ספציפיים.
לדוגמה - קבר ברבים יכול להיות קברים או קברות. לרוב נאמר קברים, אבל - בית קברות.
מסמר ברבים - מסמרים, אבל -- לקבוע מסמרות.
רגש ברבים - רגשות. אפשר לאמר רגשי נחיתות (או רגשות נחיתות) אך לא מקובל לאמר רגשים במקרים אחרים.

[Moderator edit: fixing tags]


----------



## amikama

יש מספר קטן של מילים שיש להן שתי צורות נסמך-רבים. רגש היא אחת מהן.
מתוך הרשימה שלך, רק למילים רגש, מילה ושנה יש שתי צורות נסמך ברבים. בעברית המודרנית אנחנו משתמשים בשתי צורות הנסמך-רבים של רגש, אבל רק בצורה אחת של מילה (מילות-) ושנה (שנות-).

בתשובה זו של האקדמיה ללשון העברית יש התייחסות קצרה לעניין זה (תחת הכותרת "נסמך־רבים לעומת נפרד־רבים").


----------



## ystab

יש יוצאי דופן, ולפעמים קשה לנחש מדוע מילה אחת כך והשנייה אחרת. חלק מזה נובע מהרבדים השונים של העברית מימי המקרא ועד היום.

עוד דוגמה היא הריבוי של יום, שבנפרד הוא ימים ובנסמך הוא לפעמים ימי־ ולפעמים ימות־: ימי זיכרון וימות השנה.

לגבי שנים, במקרא מופיעה הצורה שני־, למשל בספר בראשית פרשת חיי שרה (המפטיר שלי): ואלה שני חיי ישמעאל, מאת שנה ושלושים שנה ושבע שנים, ויגוע וימת, ויאסף אל עמיו.
פעם חשבתי שזו השיטה של המקרא להביע גיל 68.5, כאילו פעמיים חיי ישמעאל.


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה על התשובות.

זה די מסובך. יש המון שלא ידעתי...ימות שנה...לא הייתי מנחש. כנראה אין עוד ברירה .פשוט צריך ללמוד אותם בעל פה.





amikama said:


> בתשובה זו של האקדמיה ללשון העברית



קראתי את הקטע בקישור שנתת והייתי רוצה לאשר את המבטא: רִגְשֵי נחיתות/אשמה, רֶגֶשוׂת נחיתות/אשמה, נכון?


----------



## Drink

Erebos12345 said:


> קראתי את הקטע בקישור שנתת והייתי רוצה לאשר את המבטא: רִגְשֵי נחיתות/אשמה, רֶגֶשוׂת נחיתות/אשמה, נכון?



בסמיכות: רִגְשֵׁי / רִגְשׁוֹת
(בשתי הצורות יש חיריק תחת הרי"ש ושווא תחת הגימ"ל)


----------



## 2PieRad

^הבנתי. תודה


----------

